# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Steam wallet codes, does it work?

## cold_metal

Hi all, I hope I am not breaking any rules by posting this, if I do I really really don't have any intentions to do so.
So here is the deal, I saw one guy posting that he is selling guide how to get steam wall codes for free, and since I didn't want to spend money for some "guide" I googled a bit and found this 

Free Steam Wallet Codes

so what I am interested, did anyone try this and does it really work? Second thing what I wanted to ask is if you people would help me see if it really works by clicking on it, apparently I need 17 clicks to claim 50$ code. The only reason why I post here cus I have seen guy doing this on youtube but I didn't belive it so I wanna check it myself.

Best regards.
*
edit:

Got 17 clicks, tried to redeem I get pop up to fill survey or some kind of offer but offers don't show up, so maybe its cus of my region but this doesn't work...thanks everyone who clicked*

----------


## CataclysmCDKEY

No sorry  :Smile:  After you got that clicks you want or to unlock something you need to finish a Survey "Buy a ipad, iphone" etc..

----------


## Maisteri

WTB corecoins

----------


## Dante

I approve this message ^

----------


## Timekill

what ^ said

----------

